# Winter Commuter - BD Kilo Wt vs Fantom Cross Uno



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been looking around for the fabled "$5 garage sale bike" to turn into a winter commuter. I had thought my criteria were pretty reasonable (room for studded tires, fenders, frame fits me reasonably well, brakes I can rip off an replace with something respectable). Unfortunately five months of looking have turned up nothing and snow is fast approaching in Michigan.

So I'm seriously considering ponying up and buying something from Bikes Direct. Please hold your groans. I'm looking at the Kilo WT or the Fantom Cross Uno. It seems that both of them would allow me to run Hakkapeliitta w106s with fenders. Both of them are single speed with the option of going fixed (which may be necessary depending on hold cold it gets this year). The main differences I can see are the WT's slightly bigger tire clearance, deeper section rims, Sugino cranks, and caliper brakes versus the Fantom cross with FSA cranks and Avid Shorty cantilever brakes.

What I'm wondering is if it really matters which of these I go with. The headtube angle is the same, the TT on the Fantom is a little shorter than the WT and the chainstays are a wee bit longer.

For the record, I'm trying to go all winter commuting 8 miles each way to work. I have to lock up outside and can't store anything at the office. I'm used to riding it fixed and see no particular reason to change that for the winter.

Please refrain from any suggestions about spending "just $200 more and you can buy. . .". This is already a lot more money than I wanted to spend on a winter bike. I'm scrimping and scraping to save every penny I can, so even though $400 for a respectable bike is a good deal, it's still a bit stiff for my current budget.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I own their Ti cross bike, but I would go with the Kilo. Room for very wide tires and you don't have to deal with cantis. That would be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Ha! I also have thier Ti cross bike but have been looking at some of thier SS frames.
I vote for the Kilo WT also! Have looked at it myself.
Dont know if this helps the budget any but the WT Frame and fork is 230 on Bike Island.


----------

